# Zeehond



## Uzzi (Sep 5, 2005)

Last friday i went to the head office of "zeewezen" here in Ostend.
These ships owned by the Flemish goverment are mainly used for resque, as buoy tenders and pilot's and one resently converted sea research ship.
So i went in for some info, cause this is the place where i would like to work (or anything with tugs (like urs))
As i was talking to this verry nice woman , she offerd me to fo with the "zeehond" the next day.
Off course !!!!

This is a sea-going tug (also has the ability to fight fire)
but saturday they went out to fix a irregulary flashing buoy
2 hours going, and 2 hours back 
a verry calm sea, it was paradise !
I will never forget the vieuw of us entering the harbour on a misty morning
I hate myself for not taking a camera !!!!


see below for a picture of the zeehond (right)
and the zeeleeuw (the converted ship for research)
and second pic of the R4 (resque)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

That must have been a very pleasant experience for you,take the lady for a drink, you might get more trips.


----------

